# Pigeons available?



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

Does anyone in the south shore/Boston, MA area have a single pigeon they want to get rid of to a good home?

Message me with more info. : ) I'm looking for a pet pigeon!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

RingneckDoveFan said:


> Does anyone in the south shore/Boston, MA area have a single pigeon they want to get rid of to a good home?
> 
> Message me with more info. : ) I'm looking for a pet pigeon!


I might be able to come up with one for you. You definitely want a pigeon, not a dove? I have a contact with some white homing pigeons that he is trying to find homes for. They are older birds (yearlings), and while unflown, they probably cannot be settled to a new loft. There would be a $15.00 re-homing fee (covers my gas to pick up the bird and deliver it).


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

I've been looking for a pigeon for a while, so far I found someone who might give me one in Brockton. I am more interested in a blue bar or check rather than a white pigeon.

Thank you though!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

RingneckDoveFan said:


> I've been looking for a pigeon for a while, so far I found someone who might give me one in Brockton. I am more interested in a blue bar or check rather than a white pigeon.
> 
> Thank you though!


The guy in Brockton (he posts on Craigslist regularly) has lots of birds - many different breeds including some mixed breeds. I met him last year and he gave my son a pair of Tippler X Homer crosses. He is a good guy, but seemed a bit overwhelmed with the number of birds he had. Ask him if you can get one that is newly weaned or even about to be weaned. You can then hand-feed it and it will get used to being handled. Much easier to tame a bird that way.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh yes! That's him!
and thank you for the tip!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

RingneckDoveFan said:


> Oh yes! That's him!
> and thank you for the tip!


Good luck.


----------

